# Supplier - MT2



## Keat0n (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello,

Looking for a new supplier as my old private supplier now has stopped selling. I'm looking for a supplier that can provide me Melanotan 2, Needles and Bacteriostatic water. Old supplier sold vials at 10mg for $25 a piece, so if you can beat that, it would be amazing.

Thanks


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 16, 2015)

not supposed to post prices bro, read the forum rules.


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 21, 2015)

Elite peptides has MT2 for less than that, but they don't carry any of that other stuff.


----------



## eres2007 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great white peptides is great to deal with and there mt2 is great. Check them out bro


----------

